# Teaching buddy



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey....well i have had my new cocktiel for just about 2 weeks now and he is really cool...he is the most loving bird i think i have ever come in contact with...he is still young....the place were i bought him said he/she came out of the handfeeding scene...or something along those lines....

Anyway i love him ( i hope its a boy ) and i think he loves me sometimes to much...lol like if i take him out to play he will follow me EVERYWHERE like i lay on the floor and stuff and he just keeps trying to jump on my and just be on me...and then when i put him in his cage sometimes he will just start franctically running up and down the entrance of the cage...back forth back forth...sometimes i will take him out when he does that and some times i dont..


but my question is it bad for him not to want to adventure out? because he will mainly just run really quickly to me where ever i am..lol...he is very affectionate and loves attention....i want to also get some advice on how i can start teaching him to talk and sing...is it true that they have to be 1 year old? or more? annyway thanks for the help!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's not a bad thing that he doesn't wanna come out all the time. 

Some Cockatiels will learn to talk and sing by themselves, so age doesn't matter. Here's something I found for you that you could follow (if you wanted) to teach your bird to talk.

1) Decide on a schedule to teach your pet Cockatiel. Prepare to devote at least four 10-minute sessions a day to teaching your pet Cockatiel how to talk. Pet Cockatiels, like many other animals, need repetition when learning.

2) Take your pet Cockatiel out of its cage. Removing your pet Cockatiel from its cage and holding it may reduce the distractions that could come between your pet Cockatiel and its talking lesson. Make sure that your pet Cockatiel can clearly see your lips and hear your words.

3) Start by repeating one simple word to your pet Cockatiel. Words that have only one syllable are a good starting point. Repeat the word throughout the duration of the sessions. If the word is the name of an object, show the pet cockatiel the item. If the word is an action, demonstrate the action as you repeat the word.

4) Give your pet Cockatiel a treat every time it shows an interest in the words you speak and the sounds you make. Encourage your pet Cockatiel if it seems like it is examining your lips and mouth while you repeat the word. Providing treats to your pet Cockatiel is positive reinforcement and encourages your pet Cockatiel to listen.

5) Repeat the words in a sing-song or high-pitched tone. Pet Cockatiels are more likely to assimilate words and their meanings if you present them in an interesting manner.

6) Listen to your pet Cockatiel. Your Cockatiel's first attempts at repeating a word may be garbled. Reward your pet Cockatiel for trying and continue to encourage it through soft tones, positive reinforcements and treats until it satisfactorily repeats the word.

Tips & Warnings

- Teach your pet Cockatiel one word at a time. Do not move on to a new word unless you are absolutely certain that your pet Cockatiel has mastered the first word.
- Approach teaching your pet Cockatiel speech like you would a small and curious child.
- Be patient with your pet Cockatiel. Every Cockatiel has a distinct personality and not all Cockatiels are interested in learning how to talk. While consistency and persistence are essential to teaching your pet Cockatiel how to talk, don't punish your pet Cockatiel if it fails to show an interest. It could take months before your pet Cockatiel will show signs of speech.
- Don't attempt to talk over your pet Cockatiel. Make sure that your pet Cockatiel is silent before saying words. If your pet Cockatiel is busy talking, it may not be listening to what you have to say.
- You'll probably have the best luck trying to teach male pet Cockatiels how to talk.

I can't find not one thing about teaching them to sing. I have 2 birds who'll sing but they were singing before I even brought them! I'm sure someone else will be able to help you though, I hope this info about teaching your Cockatiel to talk helps a bit.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

There are some really good tips there, but I have to say, I don't agree with teaching just one word at a time, that becomes really boring for the tiel and you! I just talk to Dooby and Daisy and say the same things as I do them........does that make sense? For example, when I uncover them in the morning, I say "Good Morning!" Dooby says "Good Morning!" and that is the only time we say that, so he associates being uncovered with "Good Morning". When I give them their food, I say "It's yum yum" so he associates food with "Yum yum" that's what he says. That method works for us, but I don't know whether I would have the patience just to sit and go over the same word again and again and not have any meaning with it. Dooby practically holds conversations with me!


----------

